# [FIXED]Laptop detect Microphone as "Headset" / No Jack Detection / No Realtek Manager



## kaelim (Mar 30, 2020)

So i'm using Windows 10 1909, My Laptop is HP Laptop 15s-eq0xxx, have only one jack.
I have a Condenser microphone which i can use with XLR to 3.5mm Jack. My old laptop has no problem with it, when i plug the jack its ask What is this device is and automatically i can use as Microphone. But with new one there's lot of a drivers installed by OEM. Beats Audio in it, Device Manager says Realtek(R) Audio. And there's no Realtek Audio Manager or Beats Manager working. Old control panel has Beats Audio but when i click nothing happens, Realtek Manager doesnt do anything too. Only shitty HP Audio Central and it even dont detect the Jack. I buy Audio splitter but its not working too.
Because of the Quarantine i must work from home, i can't buy external sound card or etc. Whan can i do?


----------



## CityCultivator (Mar 30, 2020)

kaelim said:


> So i'm using Windows 10 1909, My Laptop is HP Laptop 15s-eq0xxx, have only one jack.
> I have a Condenser microphone which i can use with XLR to 3.5mm Jack. My old laptop has no problem with it, when i plug the jack its ask What is this device is and automatically i can use as Microphone. But with new one there's lot of a drivers installed by OEM. Beats Audio in it, Device Manager says Realtek(R) Audio. And there's no Realtek Audio Manager or Beats Manager working. Old control panel has Beats Audio but when i click nothing happens, Realtek Manager doesnt do anything too. Only shitty HP Audio Central and it even dont detect the Jack. I buy Audio splitter but its not working too.
> Because of the Quarantine i must work from home, i can't buy external sound card or etc. Whan can i do?
> 
> View attachment 149781


If personal laptop, try a modded driver. Else, use another headset. The combined headset and microphone provided with smartphones work fine. Later buy a USB soundcard, such as Startech USB soundcard, or Creative SoundBlaster Omni (Has integrated microphone array and a separate plug to connect microphone).


----------



## Regeneration (Mar 30, 2020)

Uninstall all audio drivers (both Beats and Realtek) and reboot.

Run Windows Update, if it doesn't install audio driver automatically, download this driver, extract to some folder, and install manually from the device manager.


----------



## CityCultivator (Mar 30, 2020)

Regeneration said:


> Uninstall all audio drivers (both Beats and Realtek) and reboot.
> 
> Run Windows Update, if it doesn't install audio driver automatically, download this driver, extract to some folder, and install manually from the device manager.


Did not recommend this solution, as usually this driver set is present on WU, and both Beats and Realtek Audio will be reinstalled. If it doesn't reinstall, usually a broken driver ensues, and loads of problems come, such as inability to play audio at all.
The Beats software might also be responsible for audio jack assignment, and removing that might cause even more problem.
Windows 10 stock audio drivers is very messy.


----------



## kaelim (Mar 30, 2020)

Regeneration said:


> Uninstall all audio drivers (both Beats and Realtek) and reboot.
> 
> Run Windows Update, if it doesn't install audio driver automatically, download this driver, extract to some folder, and install manually from the device manager.



its worked! 

If somebody has the same problem just follow this:

delete all drivers (beats + Realtek)
close auto-installing from My Computer > Advanced Settings 
Now there's a "no audio" icon in the right bottom. 
Install manually from Device Manager and then restart the computer.

Restart after deleting drivers didn't work in 1909, but disable the auto-install work like a charm. Thanks, Regeneration, it's very huge thing for me. Respect


----------

